# Bay Queen Hotel, Isle of Man April 2019



## Lhiannan Shee (May 20, 2019)

The building dates back to 1926, but before it was named the Bay Queen, it was formerly known as Ballaqueeney Hotel. Part of the hotel was demolished in 2001 following its closure in 1994 and subsequent dereliction. It was used to help house internees during World War II.

There are plans to convert the hotel into flats and a restaurant.

Postcard circa 1946:






It was a nice surprise getting in here as I'd tried in the past and there was no access, and I'd pretty much accepted I'd never see the place. Inside was a little disappointing after I'd waited years to actually get in. It was pretty empty and wrecked. There was pigeon crap everywhere and asbestos.
































































































More pics at https://www.forgottenisle.com/p937213679


----------



## Sam Haltin (May 20, 2019)

At one time, many years ago this would have been a beautiful hotel because it has art deco features. There's over 50 pictures on her website featuring more of the art deco and the nice staircase. I hope this building is saved.


----------



## Lhiannan Shee (May 30, 2019)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> At one time, many years ago this would have been a beautiful hotel because it has art deco features. There's over 50 pictures on her website featuring more of the art deco and the nice staircase. I hope this building is saved.



Thanks Hugh  It's a shame half of it got demolished as I'd have loved to of seen the ballroom. Unfortunately, I don't think much of the original structure will be saved.

_"The proposed scheme would see the development of a completely new front building following the curve of the promenade with replacement towers in the same position of the existing towers, thereby retaining the landmark features of the original hotel building."_ - Taken from this news page New plans are unveiledfor Bay Queen Hotel site | News |

They have some proposed pictures of what it'll look like too:


----------



## Sabtr (May 31, 2019)

That's some building - even though some has gone it's still impressive.
I take it work has started or have they stopped and are waiting for another team to try again? (probably died of poop poisoning..) I've actually never seen warning signs for pigeon poop before.

Looks like it's being caught at the right time for a refurb. Any longer and the water would soon be destroying the place internally.
Were there cellar areas? It looks the type of place that would have them. (I've not looked on your site yet to see if there are)

Well done for getting in though. I'm the same - lots of locations that I accept I'll never get to see inside.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jun 1, 2019)

Well, Sausage get yourself over to her website because she posts her discoveries on there before she posts them on here. I've got her website bookmarked and she has over 50 pictures of the hotel.


----------



## Sabtr (Jun 2, 2019)

I do and have 
I simply hadn't checked before commenting here.
It's an interesting website and covers a lot of stuff from big things to random and unusual finds.


----------



## Gailewundke (Aug 1, 2019)

These photos are just fabulous - I'm nearly 56 and went there for childhood holidays when I was about 9 or 10, but more importantly so did my Mum and Granny - it was called the Ballaqueeny Hydro back then! My last holiday there saw the installation of a bar, unheard of in those days. It was such a beautiful hotel and so very sad that no-no-one took it on and restored it to its former glory.

If anyone else has any old photos I'd so love to see them x


----------



## lmb797 (Jan 29, 2020)

Such a shame that these buildings are just left. What was the reason to close such a lovely building?


----------



## Scooper (Dec 28, 2021)

Hi. It's such a shame the Bay Queen has gone. I looked inside in the later 1990s. The condition wasn't so bad and it could have been restored. A real pity to lose the beautiful Art Deco features.


----------



## Hayman (Dec 29, 2021)

So what will be built in its place?


----------



## Sarah Waldock (Dec 29, 2021)

looks like the builders couldn't decide whether to go with art deco or italianate - a unique building.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Dec 29, 2021)

Here's an article from the IOM newspaper. Please don't shed any tears. Bay Queen demolition


----------



## rvf400 (Dec 30, 2021)

Looks like the site link with the extra photo is down now :-(


----------

